# 67 GTO Front & Rear Window Trim Removal



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good how to video on removing front & rear window trim on a 1967 GTO hardtop?
What special tools do I need?
Any tips welcome.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Mentioned removal process & tool needed in earlier post.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/glass-trim-104258/


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Mentioned removal process & tool needed in earlier post.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/glass-trim-104258/


Awesome, Thanks for the info. I did try a search on this site and never found this thread.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Getyourgoat said:


> Awesome, Thanks for the info. I did try a search on this site and never found this thread.


Just go back to Pinion Head"s post and put your cursor over the red words glass trim and it should take you to the posts on this. Bear also posted a video there on the topic.
Luck.


----------

